# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  "Deep conversations"

## Misssy

......................

----------


## Antidote

He's a good speaker. Gets put on the spot constantly but is always cogent.

----------


## Chantellabella

I miss reading your deep conversations, Misssy. They were heartfelt and spoke to me many times. Thank you for sharing your heart with us.

----------

